# My Final SEPGRS Newsletter (FREE)



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all. After 8 years of publishing my club's newsletter, I've decided to leave it up to the next generation. This final issue features articles about creating scenic building blocks of structures, people, things, etc., model painting tips, a local HO club's layout, construction of Dick Weatherby's Maryland Central RR, transitioning from G scale ro ride-ons, as well as articles of historical interest about the east coast's famed Pennsyvlania RR and Reading RR.... and more.

You can download the PDF from:

http://db.tt/XyRjsm8

If you have any problems downloading the file, drop me a line at:

[email protected] and I'll be happy to send you the newsletter PDF as a direct e-mail attachment.

Hope you enjoy and happy train'n! 

Peter Stremic, Bensalem PA


----------



## NathanZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a newsletter. Not sure I would want to try and fill those shoes


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks.... ANYBODY wanting back issues, just drop me a note. I can send them in batches in a zip file.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter, I would like some information on the blocks. 
Ron


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ron: Send me your email address and I'll forward to the author. I don't want to distribute his email address without permission.

Regards.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job as always, Peter........ 

Sorry to see your "retirement" announcement but it sure is nice to be able to set some things aside...


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Not quite 'fully' retired... just burned out with the project, that's all. I still need your copy submissions for Lewis' mag-rag, though!







@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Peter: That is an impressive newsletter.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand and _empathize_ completely!! Your newsletters always set the bar for the rest of us.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Hill on 09 Sep 2011 10:18 PM 
Peter, I would like some information on the blocks. 
Ron 
Ron, the author of the 'character blocks' article is Alan Wright, president of the Santa Clarita Valley GRS, and a couple of the pictures from his layout were shot by my own darlin' Carla, a.k.a S.W.M.T.P. (She Who Must Take Pictures). I'll forward the link to this thread to Alan.

And Peter, everybody I know who' worked on a newsletter has been astounded by the amount of thought and energy that's been apparent in your newsletters. Your efforts will be missed!


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

aw shucks, gary!

TX


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Your newsletters have been nothing short of superb, Peter, and I always enjoyed receiving them. Certainly the finest train club newsletter it has ever been my pleasure to read. All the best to you in the future.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't download this news letter. Keep getting error message. 404

Help required please.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rod - One is on its way to you

Yours Peter.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

As a former club newsletter editor myself, I can sympathize with you. 
Basically a thankless job. 
The two issues you have sent me are superb. Magazine quality! 
I would like the set in a Zip file, please. 
Thank you for your effort. 
John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic newsletter!!! 

-Kevin.


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks.... ANYBODY wanting back issues, just drop me a note. I can send them in batches in a zip file.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


I can only echo the above comments the newsletter is a very professional job! I have all the copies now, courtesy of Petr, and they have also been recieved by Rod Fearnley - both of us being in England. 

The files are quite big by the way - being 67 & 79 KB in size. 


Thanks Peter, most impressive


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice music shop website but no g-scale section; closest I could find was G for Guitar!

'-)


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter! 
Great newsletters and very good of you to offer them to us! 
Larry Newman


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Peter,
I would appreciate receiving back issues of your news letter for personal use, and with permission and appropriate credit passing the information contained in them to members of our club.
Thank you for your support and good luck with your next project.
Mike


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike: I need your email address. Please send me a note at:

[email protected]

Then I can send you 'yousendit.com' links to the two archive files.

You have permission to use any of the information; where I've credited 3rd parties, please credit them directly. 

Regards.


----------

